# Famous Quotations



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh my sugar averse brethren. It is time to test you all on famous quotations that have stood the test of time. Who said.................

1. Et tu Brute?

2. We will fight them on the beaches, we will fight them on the landing grounds?

3. This is one small step for man. One giant leap for mankind?

4. A rose is just a sweet by any other name?

5. A horse, a horse my Kingdom for a horse?

6. What the bloody hell was that?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

I know No 2...it's early rising towel draping sun lounger reservers.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I know No 2...it's early rising towel draping sun lounger reservers.
> View attachment 1652




??????????????

Wrong


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

OK...I'll have a go at No 4.  It's anyone who comes across one of these beasties.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> OK...I'll have a go at No 4.  It's anyone who comes across one of these beasties.
> View attachment 1655




?????????????


Wrong


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Now you're moving the goalposts!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Now you're moving the goalposts!




Am not!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Are too.  You've added more questions and changed the numbers.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Are too.  You've added more questions and changed the numbers.




Erm.........yes I did. Whoops, sorry. I was attempting to make it more challenging


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Bring it on big boy!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Bring it on big boy!



You talk the talk now walk the walk. Let's see the colour of your answers please?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

Is #5 Prince Charles (speaking about Camilla when Diana was still on the scene)??


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2016)

5. The British Olympic Three day eventing team! ( I'm currently watching them, they're not doing too well!)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Is #5 Prince Charles (speaking about Camilla when Diana was still on the scene)??




It's a good answer but it ain't right


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> 5. The British Olympic Three day eventing team! ( I'm currently watching them, they're not doing too well!)




It's a bad answer and it ain't right either


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Drat...No 4 has made me start thinking about chocolate.  It's my nemesis!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

Is #1 me answering Mrs Jonsi when she asked how many pies I had at lunchtime?


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

Is #5 a Supermarket Burger manufacturer?


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2016)

1. Boris Johnson to Michael Gove.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

#2 The Brazilian Womens Beach Volleyball team


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

#4 ...the Quality Street R&D dept. ?


----------



## Ljc (Aug 9, 2016)

2 . Is it Winston Churchill
5.  Is it Richard 111


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Is No 6 a quote from Fawlty Towers?  "What the bloody hell was that?  That was your life mate.  That was quick.  Do I get another?  Sorry mate.  That was your lot."


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 9, 2016)

1 Sir Laurence Olivier (it is not known whether Julius Caesar said these words or not)
Don't know 2 but Churchil (not the dog) said: {Quote}We will fight on the beaches, we will fight on the landing grounds{/Quote}
Don't know 3 but Neil Armstrong (Now deceased) said: {Quote}Thats one small step for a man. One giant leap for mankind{/Quote}
4. is another misquote of Juliet: {Quote} that which we call a rose By any other name would smell as sweet{/Quote}
5. Ron Cook
6. My wife when we had an earthquake a couple of years ago?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

1. Julius Caesar
2. Wilson Churchill
3. Neil Armstrong
4. Juliet
5. Richard III
6. Ronald Weasley?


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 9, 2016)

6. The Mayor of Hiroshima, 71 yrs ago August 6th.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

Oops, Vicsetter posted while I was typing


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Drat...No 4 has made me start thinking about chocolate.  It's my nemesis!




If you save me the one at the back on the left then all of your answers are correct. If you have gone and scoffed it then haaaaaaaaaaaa you will never  ever prevail


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> 6. The Mayor of Hiroshima, 71 yrs ago August 6th.



You rotten sod. That's the one that nobody ever gets


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> 1 Sir Laurence Olivier (it is not known whether Julius Caesar said these words or not)
> Don't know 2 but Churchil (not the dog) said: {Quote}We will fight on the beaches, we will fight on the landing grounds{/Quote}
> Don't know 3 but Neil Armstrong (Now deceased) said: {Quote}Thats one small step for a man. One giant leap for mankind{/Quote}
> 4. is another misquote of Juliet: {Quote} that which we call a rose By any other name would smell as sweet{/Quote}
> ...



You had a WHAT?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 1. Julius Caesar
> 2. Wilson Churchill
> 3. Neil Armstrong
> 4. Juliet
> ...



Four of yours are correct and if you had said Winston and not Wilson then five would be correct.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you save me the one at the back on the left then all of your answers are correct. If you have gone and scoffed it then haaaaaaaaaaaa you will never  ever prevail


Here's a quote for you:
Where there is hatred, let me sow love
Where there is injury, pardon
Where there is doubt, faith
Where there is despair, hope
Where there is darkness, light
Where there is sadness, joy
But where there is chocolate...all bets are off!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Here's a quote for you:
> Where there is hatred, let me sow love
> Where there is injury, pardon
> Where there is doubt, faith
> ...




Spoilsport


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Is #1 me answering Mrs Jonsi when she asked how many pies I had at lunchtime?




You got none right but it's a hard call to make whether you or MarsbartoastedSnickers came up with the most original and entertaining answers. Much respect to both of you


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

Blimey, DL you deduct marks for a typo? Heartless


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Come on Mike...you know we like it when he's strict


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, DL you deduct marks for a typo? Heartless




Rules iz rules baby


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Come on Mike...you know we like it when he's strict




Yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Is No 6 a quote from Fawlty Towers?  "What the bloody hell was that?  That was your life mate.  That was quick.  Do I get another?  Sorry mate.  That was your lot."




No


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Ljc said:


> 2 . Is it Winston Churchill
> 5.  Is it Richard 111




Absolutely, you win a cookie or some of Marsbartoastedbatteredcrunchies chocolate. Best of luck prizing out of the individuals hand though. I could not get a result with a crowbar


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You got none right


None!  and I thought Prince Charles was a slam dunk. Just goes to show, there's something to be said for a Republic.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Absolutely, you win a cookie or some of Marsbartoastedbatteredcrunchies chocolate. Best of luck prizing out of the individuals hand though. I could not get a result with a crowbar


It's OK to be flippant about many things in life...but chocolate is sacrosanct.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 9, 2016)

You naughty people are not taking this very seriously at all, shame on you.
1) Julius Caesar, not the actual Caesar but a character in a Shakespeare play.
2) Winston Churchill.
3) Neil Armstrong.
4) Another Shakespeare character, this time I don't know which one. I presume that the slight misquote is deliberate rather than a typo.
5) Richard the third, again not the actual Richard but Shakespeare's version of him.
6) Spoken by an extra in a B movie called 'The flight of the Phoenix'. The film was about a plane that crash landed in the middle of a desert. The survivors built a smaller plane out of the best bits of the wreckage and flew it back to civilisation.

OK, here is one of mine, who said this?
"In nature there are neither rewards nor punishments; there are consequences."


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You had a WHAT?


My part of Scotland lies on a fault line and we occasionaly have earthquakes.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> None!  and I thought Prince Charles was a slam dunk. Just goes to show, there's something to be said for a Republic.




Chill baby!!!! It is far more desirable in life to be completely wrong and interesting than right all the time and dull as my mothers grey flannel knickers. People who are always right are so uptight it makes their teeth go curly. Trust me on this one, I do know. I have made a career out of always being wrong but if you like people straight in the eye it makes them really unsure of themselves and you can get away with it - SOMETIMES


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris Hobson said:


> You naughty people are not taking this very seriously at all, shame on you.
> 1) Julius Caesar, not the actual Caesar but a character in a Shakespeare play.
> 2) Winston Churchill.
> 3) Neil Armstrong.
> ...



This was said by my mother when drunk on sherry. In fairness though I think she blatantly plagiarised the statement made by Robert Green Ingersoll 


I'm afraid that No 6. Was in fact The Mayor of Hiroshima but I would have accepted as a second option Wile E Coyote when hit on the head with an anvil by Road Runner.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> My part of Scotland lies on a fault line and we occasionaly have earthquakes.




You seem very erm..........comfortable with the risk. Personally I would be a little bit phased by the whole thing


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, DL you deduct marks for a typo? Heartless




I am trying in my own cumbersome way to do you a favour. Typo's can be a little bit dangerous. My boss asked me what I thought of his management style and I meant to say 'You are the best boss I've ever had'. Predictive text actually changed it to 'I hate working here and you couldn't run an egg and spoon race'. Being unemployed does not suit me at all


----------



## khskel (Aug 9, 2016)

I always thought number 6 was King Harold  

Oh we had an earthquake quite a few years ago and at the moment it struck I was on the toilet on the top floor of the office I was working in. I thought it must have been the curry I had the night before.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You seem very erm..........comfortable with the risk. Personally I would be a little bit phased by the whole thing


It's not exactly the ring of fire!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 9, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> 6. The Mayor of Hiroshima, 71 yrs ago August 6th.


Thats just an old joke.  He died the day they dropped the bomb on him, so I doubt he had time to say it and no-one who heard him survived.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> It's not exactly the ring of fire!




No I don't suppose it is. The thing is though because we don't get them at all where I live in find the prospect at least a little bit disconcerting


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> Thats just an old joke.  He died the day they dropped the bomb on him, so I doubt he had time to say it and no-one who heard him survived.




It is however the punchline that I was attempting to set up by laying a false trail with other questions and trying to sucker  a few of you in. Austin Mini however did have the last laugh and dropped a proverbial atom bomb on my joke


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

khskel said:


> I always thought number 6 was King Harold ￼



Number 6 was Patrick McGoohan.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 9, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Number 6 was Patrick McGoohan.




Can't be cos he wasn't a number he was a free man or was it fireman? Ooohhhhh my head hurts now. Somebody stop me


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 9, 2016)

I am pretty sure that #6 could also be what Arthur Dent said to Ford Prefect when the Vogon Constructor Fleet arrived to demolish the Earth for a hyper space bypass.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am trying in my own cumbersome way to do you a favour. Typo's can be a little bit dangerous. My boss asked me what I thought of his management style and I meant to say 'You are the best boss I've ever had'. Predictive text actually changed it to 'I hate working here and you couldn't run an egg and spoon race'. Being unemployed does not suit me at all


Oh dear...typos.  Many years ago I was temping for a posh new world wine importer who ran a members club called Les Amis du Vin.  One of my jobs was to type a monthly message which was printed and sent in hard copy to members.  The boss was away on a tour of wineries in California (some people have it tough) leaving this task in my hands.  His contribution was to send back Dictaphone tapes describing his trip and the wines he'd tasted.  After visiting the Mondavi winery in Napa Valley he gave an update regarding the health of the owner.  Robert Mondavi, he said, was recovering well from his recent knee replacement surgery.  Apparently the op had made _walking _far easier.  Unfortunately, I hit the 'n' key rather than the 'l'.  Some of the members didn't see the funny side.  Whoops!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 10, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> My part of Scotland lies on a fault line and we occasionaly have earthquakes.


We had one in Kent a few years ago too


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 10, 2016)

Ljc said:


> We had one in Kent a few years ago too


You have a part of Scotland in Kent? 
Many, many moons ago, on our honeymoon in the Lake District, there was an earthquake during the night. At breakfast, after hearing the news on the radio (no internet back then!), grinning I asked Mrs Jonsi if she'd _'felt the earth move'_. Her reply was a disappointing "No".


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> My part of Scotland lies on a fault line and we occasionaly have earthquakes.


We had one in Brighouse in the 1970s!


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2016)

Place shook after Anglesea - and here was I thinking it was my efforts in bed.


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> We had one in Brighouse in the 1970s!


We had one in Oxfordshire about 20 yrs ago, I woke up in the night with the distinct impression that someone had shaken me awake. That was in the days when the kids were old enough to sleep through. Was about to be cross with whoever was causing bother, and realised there wasn't a child in the room, and OH was still sleeping peacefully. heard about the earthquake the next day and put two and two together.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> We had one in Brighouse in the 1970s!




Methinks that was not an earthquake but the too rapid expansion of the top of a huge Yorkshire pudding at the Great Yorkshire Pudding Trials down old Dewsbury way


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> We had one in Brighouse in the 1970s!


You had a part of Scotland in Briggus??  ...a stray _Bay City Roller_ perhaps?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 10, 2016)

I work for an online GIS (Geographical Information Systems) company and we use some of the data supplied by the BGS (British Geographical Society).  If you're interested in UK earthquakes they have a lovely page you can visit: http://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/home.html.  At last...a subject I actually know something about.  Hurrah!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 10, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I work for an online GIS (Geographical Information Systems) company ... At last...a subject I actually know something about.  Hurrah!


Can you please give me directions to Jeopardy ...the place where all the jobs are?
I know that if I wanted to live in Hope I'd have to move over near Wrexham ...and as for drinking in Moderation ...where's that?


----------



## Annette (Aug 10, 2016)

Robin said:


> We had one in Oxfordshire about 20 yrs ago, I woke up in the night with the distinct impression that someone had shaken me awake. That was in the days when the kids were old enough to sleep through. Was about to be cross with whoever was causing bother, and realised there wasn't a child in the room, and OH was still sleeping peacefully. heard about the earthquake the next day and put two and two together.


I remember that one - we lived there at the time. It made my hot water bottle fall out of bed which woke me up, then I couldnt work out why the floor was shaking. (Even tested to check I wasnt hypo!)


----------



## Ljc (Aug 10, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I work for an online GIS (Geographical Information Systems) company and we use some of the data supplied by the BGS (British Geographical Society).  If you're interested in UK earthquakes they have a lovely page you can visit: http://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/home.html.  At last...a subject I actually know something about.  Hurrah!


Bet you never ever thought this topic would come up on a diabetic forum


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 10, 2016)

Last visit to Napier New Zealand we could feel the campervan shake quite often. Here in Lincolnshire we have had three earth quakes in the past five years.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 10, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Bet you never ever thought this topic would come up on a diabetic forum


With DL in the driving seat on a thread...anything is possible!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> With DL in the driving seat on a thread...anything is possible!!!




Scream if you wanna go faster


----------



## Annette (Aug 10, 2016)




----------

